# Round 2



## mr.fish (Mar 16, 2008)

My alarm went off this morning at 5am, and I was off. I wanted to give the creek one more fresh go this morning before the pressure built there later in the day. I avoided all the obvious close to the parking lot holes, and started to hike into new territory. I think i would have beaten my pb from yesterday if I would have fought my first fish of the day better. I was fishing some mean ass current, and even tried to chase the fish downstream to no avail. I however did manage to fall in, and kill my cell phone. And let me tell ya, it was cold. The rest of the morning went pretty good, besides being cold and wet. By about 10:30, I caught and released about 15 more trout. And once again I had some breakoffs. That creek cost me about $30 the last 2 days. 

2 of the biggest today.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2008)

awesome report mr.fish!


----------



## Nickk (Mar 16, 2008)

nice 'bows, whadja stick up with?


----------



## mtnman (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude your killing me with these beautiful trout. If there were places around here to catch that many big trout I would never be home. Nice fish!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2008)

Another great outing there Mike. Sorry about your cell phone - I was wondering what happened, one minute we were talking and the next, well I could hear the trout talking about you :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 17, 2008)

Pretty fish and pretty country. Nice going


----------



## slim357 (Mar 17, 2008)

Those things look great, sorry to hear about the one that got away


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice trout, I don't think I have caught a trout in almost 2 years. Are you only using huskyjerks?


----------



## little anth (Mar 17, 2008)

nice job youre doin good


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice weekend you had Mike. Good work. Those trout look awesome. Sucks about your phone...I lost mine on the Skuke one night over the summer.


----------



## shizzy (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice fish man, great catching.


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 19, 2008)

Great Catch! Thanks for sharing.


----------

